# The great movie list



## froggy

just watched Four Brothers with Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Ridgerunner

Old school...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Quiet Man

John Wayne, Maureen O'Hara, (and her 2 brothers), Victor McLaglen , Barry Fitzgerald, (and his brother), Ward Bond.


----------



## DarkFury

*12 Angry Men



*


----------



## Nosmo King

Red River


----------



## Hugo Furst

Nosmo King said:


> Red River


Original, or remake?


----------



## Uncensored2008

High Plains Drifter


----------



## hjmick

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Ridgerunner

DarkFury said:


> 12 Angry Men



 I just watched this again a couple of months ago. What a classic...


----------



## Nosmo King

WillHaftawaite said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red River
> 
> 
> 
> Original, or remake?
Click to expand...

Original, of course!  Montgomery Clift, John Wayne, Joann Dru, Walter Brennan!


----------



## Ridgerunner

We all must be older than dirt...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Ridgerunner said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Angry Men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched this again a couple of months ago. What a classic...
Click to expand...



All great actors, most at the beginning of their careers


----------



## Syriusly

Seven Samurai

As much as I loved the Magnificent 7, I could never love it as much after I saw the Seven Samurai.


----------



## froggy

DarkFury said:


> *12 Angry Men
> 
> 
> 
> *


great one


----------



## froggy

The Big Chill.


----------



## Bonzi

Accidental Tourist


----------



## PredFan

I couldn't pick just one, but since everyone seems to be choosing old films I'll stick with them as well:

The best of the best:
Casablanca
Zulu
Tora Tora Tora
The Ten Commandments


----------



## Hugo Furst

Maltese Falcon


another great cast


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Apocalypse Marlon Brando


----------



## Ridgerunner

Benny and Joon


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## froggy

Our own movie guide.lol


----------



## Uncensored2008

Another great;


----------



## froggy

Kingpin


----------



## Nosmo King

The Godfather and The Godfather II

How Green was My Valley

Mr. Smith goes to Washington

The Wizard of Oz

Key Largo

Stagecoach

Giant

A Place in the Sun

Mrs. Miniver

Paths of Glory


----------



## Bonzi

Amadeus


----------



## Bonzi

A Clock Work Orange


----------



## Uncensored2008

Silence of the lambs


----------



## froggy




----------



## Uncensored2008




----------



## Uncensored2008




----------



## Uncensored2008




----------



## Uncensored2008




----------



## froggy

Thunder Road


----------



## Uncensored2008

Fargo, ja?


----------



## Nosmo King

Little Caesar

The Postman Always Rings Twice

High Siera

The Best Years of our Lives

Pride of the Yankees

It Happened one Night

Chinatown

Midnight Cowboy

The Philadelphia Story


----------



## Ridgerunner

Much better than the re-makes...


----------



## rightwinger

Ridgerunner said:


> Old school...
> 
> View attachment 74391



The Waltons


----------



## rightwinger

Old movies I don't miss if they are on

To Kill a Mockingbird
Grapes of Wrath
Of Mice and Men
Quiet Man
The man who shot Liberty Valance
Casablanca
Key Largo
On the Waterfront
The Night of the Hunter
12 Angry Men


----------



## Ridgerunner

rightwinger said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old school...
> 
> View attachment 74391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Waltons
Click to expand...


Your point is?


----------



## rightwinger

Ridgerunner said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old school...
> 
> View attachment 74391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Waltons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your point is?
Click to expand...


It's the fucking Waltons


----------



## Ridgerunner

And you are an asshole...

What's your point?


----------



## rightwinger

Ridgerunner said:


> And you are an asshole...
> 
> What's your point?



To each his own


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Way too many to list....so off top of my head...

Forrest Gump
Schindler's List
The Pianist 
Raising Private Ryan
Captain Phillips..... Damn just realized  3 out of five is Tom Hanks.
Slingblade

and on and on


----------



## Bonzi

Slingblade was REALLY good!


----------



## Bonzi

Little Children


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bonzi said:


> Slingblade was REALLY good!



The first time I saw "Saving Private Ryan," after the film concluded, I thought about it and the implications of it for days. The concept of a group of men willing to die to ensure that a family is not deprived of the last son, The brutality of war, etc.

When I saw "Slingblade" I was entertained for an hour and a half. When the film concluded, I never gave it a second thought.


----------



## Bonzi

I have not yet seen Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Bonzi

The Walton's was a fine show with moral values.
I never liked it growing up - but watched reruns several years back and enjoyed it.  It was comforting.


----------



## rightwinger

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slingblade was REALLY good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I saw "Saving Private Ryan," after the film concluded, I thought about it and the implications of it for days. The concept of a group of men willing to die to ensure that a family is not deprived of the last son, The brutality of war, etc.
> 
> When I saw "Slingblade" I was entertained for an hour and a half. When the film concluded, I never gave it a second thought.
Click to expand...


That's not funny ha-ha, funny queer. Mmm-hmm.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

rightwinger said:


> That's not funny ha-ha, funny queer. Mmm-hmm.



No ma'am...coffee makes me a might nervous...mmm..hmmmm


----------



## my2¢

Some may remember this movie as the one in which throughout Humphrey Bogart is playing with his balls.

​


----------



## rightwinger

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not funny ha-ha, funny queer. Mmm-hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ma'am...coffee makes me a might nervous...mmm..hmmmm
Click to expand...


I like them French field potaters .......Mmm-hmm


----------



## iamwhatiseem

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not funny ha-ha, funny queer. Mmm-hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ma'am...coffee makes me a might nervous...mmm..hmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like them French field potaters .......Mmm-hmm
Click to expand...


See if you can see what is the matter with this thing....everything seems to be put together right.

It ain't got no gas in it.

Now see there Scooter?..he thinks of the simplest things first.


----------



## Nosmo King

Great movies of the 1970s

The French Connection

All the President's Men

Coal Miner's Daughter

Of course both The Godfather and The Godfather part II

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid

Deliverance

Young Frankenstein

The Deer hunter


----------



## rightwinger

Nosmo King said:


> Great movies of the 1970s
> 
> The French Connection
> 
> All the President's Men
> 
> Coal Miner's Daughter
> 
> Of course both The Godfather and The Godfather part II
> 
> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
> 
> Deliverance
> 
> Young Frankenstein
> 
> The Deer hunter



Star Wars
Jaws
Rocky
One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest


----------



## Nosmo King

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great movies of the 1970s
> 
> The French Connection
> 
> All the President's Men
> 
> Coal Miner's Daughter
> 
> Of course both The Godfather and The Godfather part II
> 
> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
> 
> Deliverance
> 
> Young Frankenstein
> 
> The Deer hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars
> Jaws
> Rocky
> One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest
Click to expand...

I'd take Jaws, Star Wars and Rocky off the list of 'great movies' as they are blockbusters intent on making cash and merchandise instead of truly great movies.

Especially Star Wars.  By the time it was released in 1977, I had seen Midnight Cowboy, The Godfathers and One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest (truly great films).  Star Wars was marketed as a kid's movie.

I do remember Star Wars as the first time I was called 'sir'!  Context is important here.  I was a sophomore in college and drunk as about seven skunks.  "Sir, I must insist you leave the theater"

It was still a 'sir'!


----------



## Weatherman2020

_Fahrenheit 9/11
Nixon
The China Syndrome
Sicko
2012
Born on the Fourth of July
Sex and the City
The Day After Tomorrow
Jesus Camp
Bowling for Combine
Noah
Exodus: Gods and Kings

_


----------



## froggy

rightwinger said:


> Old movies I don't miss if they are on
> 
> To Kill a Mockingbird
> Grapes of Wrath
> Of Mice and Men
> Quiet Man
> The man who shot Liberty Valance
> Casablanca
> Key Largo
> On the Waterfront
> The Night of the Hunter
> 12 Angry Men


All great ones


----------



## Nosmo King

rightwinger said:


> Old movies I don't miss if they are on
> 
> To Kill a Mockingbird
> Grapes of Wrath
> Of Mice and Men
> Quiet Man
> The man who shot Liberty Valance
> Casablanca
> Key Largo
> On the Waterfront
> The Night of the Hunter
> 12 Angry Men


Night of the Hunter!  Directed by Charles Laughton (his first stab at directing)


"Childrun!"


----------



## froggy

American Graffiti


----------



## Bonzi

Monster


----------



## froggy

Munsters


 Go Home


----------



## froggy

Bonzi said:


> Monster


Great movie and lovely pic.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great movies of the 1970s
> 
> The French Connection
> 
> All the President's Men
> 
> Coal Miner's Daughter
> 
> Of course both The Godfather and The Godfather part II
> 
> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
> 
> Deliverance
> 
> Young Frankenstein
> 
> The Deer hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars
> Jaws
> Rocky
> One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd take Jaws, Star Wars and Rocky off the list of 'great movies' as they are blockbusters intent on making cash and merchandise instead of truly great movies.
> 
> Especially Star Wars.  By the time it was released in 1977, I had seen Midnight Cowboy, The Godfathers and One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest (truly great films).  Star Wars was marketed as a kid's movie.
> 
> I do remember Star Wars as the first time I was called 'sir'!  Context is important here.  I was a sophomore in college and drunk as about seven skunks.  "Sir, I must insist you leave the theater"
> 
> It was still a 'sir'!
Click to expand...


I would disagree that Star Wars was not a great film. Star Wars changed the way films were made forever, it had a generation of influence for making other sci-fi films at a time when Sci-Fi was dead.


----------



## Bonzi

I really like musicals.  I used to love West Side Story, but, as I get older I appreciate The King and I more.....

I like deep, introspective movies.

War of the Roses - maybe a little to close to home/reality for some.
Body Heat
Barney's Version


----------



## Bonzi

The French Lieutenant's Woman


----------



## rightwinger

Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old movies I don't miss if they are on
> 
> To Kill a Mockingbird
> Grapes of Wrath
> Of Mice and Men
> Quiet Man
> The man who shot Liberty Valance
> Casablanca
> Key Largo
> On the Waterfront
> The Night of the Hunter
> 12 Angry Men
> 
> 
> 
> Night of the Hunter!  Directed by Charles Laughton (his first stab at directing)
> 
> 
> "Childrun!"
Click to expand...


Creepy movie


----------



## rightwinger

froggy said:


> MunstersView attachment 74515 Go Home



I remember seeing that at a Saturday matinee when I was a kid


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> I really like musicals.



Noooooooooo


----------



## iamwhatiseem

How could I forget.... Bridge Over River Kwai


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like musicals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooooooo
Click to expand...


I grew up with them.  They make me feel like I miss my mom   She's alive but good memories


----------



## Bonzi

(.... I would not make you watch them iamwhat....)


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like musicals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooooooo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up with them.  They make me feel like I miss my mom   She's alive but good memories
Click to expand...


I have a daughter....I have had enough musicals to last three lifetimes.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

It may be animated...but it was a very good movie.  "UP"


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> (.... I would not make you watch them iamwhat....)



Good...because we will never get married if I have to.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Rumblefish


----------



## Nosmo King

rightwinger said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old movies I don't miss if they are on
> 
> To Kill a Mockingbird
> Grapes of Wrath
> Of Mice and Men
> Quiet Man
> The man who shot Liberty Valance
> Casablanca
> Key Largo
> On the Waterfront
> The Night of the Hunter
> 12 Angry Men
> 
> 
> 
> Night of the Hunter!  Directed by Charles Laughton (his first stab at directing)
> 
> 
> "Childrun!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creepy movie
Click to expand...

It was the second movie of the 1950s in which Shelly Winters drowned.  A Place in the Sun had a soggy Shelly too.

Then she drowned in that 80s schlock fest with Gene Hackman where the cruise ship foundered under a rogue wave.  What was the title?

Oh yeah!  The Posiden Asventure.


----------



## rightwinger

Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old movies I don't miss if they are on
> 
> To Kill a Mockingbird
> Grapes of Wrath
> Of Mice and Men
> Quiet Man
> The man who shot Liberty Valance
> Casablanca
> Key Largo
> On the Waterfront
> The Night of the Hunter
> 12 Angry Men
> 
> 
> 
> Night of the Hunter!  Directed by Charles Laughton (his first stab at directing)
> 
> 
> "Childrun!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creepy movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the second movie of the 1950s in which Shelly Winters drowned.  A Place in the Sun had a soggy Shelly too.
> 
> Then she drowned in that 80s schlock fest with Gene Hackman where the cruise ship foundered under a rogue wave.  What was the title?
> 
> Oh yeah!  The Posiden Asventure.
Click to expand...



The scene of Shelly at the bottom of the lake with her throat cut and hair flowing was scary as hell


----------



## froggy

The Chase. Marlon Brando and Robert Redford


----------



## froggy

Bonzi said:


> I really like musicals.  I used to love West Side Story, but, as I get older I appreciate The King and I more.....
> 
> I like deep, introspective movies.
> 
> War of the Roses - maybe a little to close to home/reality for some.
> Body Heat
> Barney's Version


What about China Blue? Crimes of Passion


----------



## ChrisL

It's too hard unless you break it down into genre.  

For action movies:

Reservoir Dogs
Pulp Fiction
Boondock Saints (the first one)
Gladiator
Blood Diamond
The Departed
Gangs of New York

(Just some)


----------



## froggy

Ever watched any Harold Lloyd

Harold Lloyd's "Safety Last"- 1923:


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

Romancing the Stone
Basic Instinct


----------



## MaryL

The John Carpenter film, "The thing" . It was horrific and hard to watch, but the film sticks in my mind as one of the most memorable and deeply disturbing.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## rightwinger

My personal favorites

Cool Hand Luke
The Great Santini
Shawshank  Redemption
Princess Bride
Spaceballs
Green Mile
Braveheart
Goodfellas


----------



## froggy

hush, hush, sweet Charlotte:  Hush Sweet Charlotte.


----------



## IsaacNewton

MaryL said:


> The John Carpenter film, "The thing" . It was horrific and hard to watch, but the film sticks in my mind as one of the most memorable and deeply disturbing.



I think one of the great films of all time. The music puts it over the top. Ennio Morricone is a musical genius that most people probably don't know his name. 

The entire movie is very well done. I agree, it sticks in your mind.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Hud
Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## rightwinger

Another favorite....Marty


----------



## IsaacNewton

The Sting
Dr Strangelove
Close Encounters
Saving Private Ryan
Something Wild (personal favorite, with Jeff Daniels and Melanie Griffith)


----------



## froggy

Ben-Hur (3/10) Movie CLIP - The Chariot Race (195…:


----------



## froggy

The War of the Worlds (1953) - Trailer:


----------



## MaryL

Blade Runner was my old favorite, years earlier I read the original story by P.K Dick, and it didn't bare to much resemblance. ( Just like his novella " We can remember it for you  wholesale",   which became "Total recall").


----------



## froggy

It's a Wonderful Life.


----------



## Vandalshandle

An American in Paris
Schindler's list


----------



## Bonzi

Glory

(why is this in the TV forum?)


----------



## froggy

Breakfasts at Tiffinys


----------



## rightwinger

Rear Window


----------



## rightwinger

Roman Holiday


----------



## Bonzi

Sabrina (the original with Audrey Hepburn)


----------



## rightwinger

Bonzi said:


> Sabrina (the original with Audrey Hepburn)



I had to pick between that one and Roman Holiday as my favorite Audrey Hepburn movie


----------



## ChrisL

MaryL said:


> The John Carpenter film, "The thing" . It was horrific and hard to watch, but the film sticks in my mind as one of the most memorable and deeply disturbing.



Yeah, that was a great movie!


----------



## ChrisL

The Shining.


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> My personal favorites
> 
> Cool Hand Luke
> The Great Santini
> Shawshank  Redemption
> Princess Bride
> Spaceballs
> Green Mile
> Braveheart
> Goodfellas



Goodfellas!  I love mob movies.  

Goodfellas
Casino
Carlito's Way
Scarface
The Usual Suspects
American Gangster

(Not in any particular order).


----------



## ChrisL

Training Day
American Psycho


----------



## ChrisL

For really old movies (I haven't seen all that many) . . . 

The Sound of Music
Oliver Twist
The Grapes of Wrath
A Christmas Carol (there are so many versions - I think my favorite was one done in the 50s and not the musical version)
It's a Wonderful Life
All About Eve
Whatever Happened to Baby Jane
The Wizard of Oz
Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## my2¢

froggy said:


> Harvey


I was reluctant to watch this one, when I read description about invisible rabbit the plot seemed childish.   One day I was in mood for a Jimmy Stewart movie that I hadn't seen before and so broke down and gave Harvey a chance.  I was pleasantly surprised.  Great movie.


----------



## ChrisL

my2¢ said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harvey
> 
> 
> 
> I was reluctant to watch this one, when I read description about invisible rabbit the plot seemed childish.   One day I was in mood for a Jimmy Stewart movie that I hadn't seen before and so broke down and gave Harvey a chance.  I was pleasantly surprised.  Great movie.
Click to expand...


I've never heard of this movie, but I do like bunnies.


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harvey
> 
> 
> 
> I was reluctant to watch this one, when I read description about invisible rabbit the plot seemed childish.   One day I was in mood for a Jimmy Stewart movie that I hadn't seen before and so broke down and gave Harvey a chance.  I was pleasantly surprised.  Great movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never heard of this movie, but I do like bunnies.
Click to expand...

 ChrisL you have surely lived a sheltered life


----------



## froggy

my2¢ said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harvey
> 
> 
> 
> I was reluctant to watch this one, when I read description about invisible rabbit the plot seemed childish.   One day I was in mood for a Jimmy Stewart movie that I hadn't seen before and so broke down and gave Harvey a chance.  I was pleasantly surprised.  Great movie.
Click to expand...


Classic


----------



## MaryL

Cider House rules._ Good night you princes of Maine, you kings of New England._


----------



## froggy

Citizen Kane (1941) Official Trailer #1 - Orson W…:


----------



## rightwinger

froggy said:


> Citizen Kane (1941) Official Trailer #1 - Orson W…:


Rosebud is a sled


----------



## ChrisL

Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> Silence of the Lambs.


Yes quite sheep are better.lol


----------



## NYcarbineer

From the 'old days'...

Chinatown, The Last Picture Show, Breaker Morant,  LA Confidential, Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, Slapshot, The Last Detail, Dirty Harry, The French Connection, Bonny and Clyde, Miller's Crossing, Blood Simple, Nicholas and Alexandra.


----------



## ChrisL

I love Dirty Harry and the Clint westerns.  My favorite Clint western is The Good, The Bad and the Ugly probably followed by the Outlaw Josie Wales.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Bonzi said:


> Glory
> 
> (why is this in the TV forum?)



Glory is on TV practically every day now, it seems.

I have to say I found Matthew Broderick's performance rather stilted.  (hey I finally got using that word somewhere off my bucket list!)


----------



## NYcarbineer

Road to Wellville.

One of the few really good satires to come along.


----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> I love Dirty Harry and the Clint westerns.  My favorite Clint western is The Good, The Bad and the Ugly probably followed by the Outlaw Josie Wales.


Play Misty for me.


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Dirty Harry and the Clint westerns.  My favorite Clint western is The Good, The Bad and the Ugly probably followed by the Outlaw Josie Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> Play Misty for me.
Click to expand...


That's not a western.


----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Dirty Harry and the Clint westerns.  My favorite Clint western is The Good, The Bad and the Ugly probably followed by the Outlaw Josie Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> Play Misty for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not a western.
Click to expand...

Neither is Dirty Harry.


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Dirty Harry and the Clint westerns.  My favorite Clint western is The Good, The Bad and the Ugly probably followed by the Outlaw Josie Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> Play Misty for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not a western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither is Dirty Harry.
Click to expand...


I didn't like Play Misty For Me that much.  It was okay, but not nearly as good as Dirty Harry or the others I mentioned, IMO.  There are a few of his movies that I didn't think were so great.  Lol.


----------



## froggy

I've been watching Rawhide.


----------



## ChrisL

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly is on right now!  It's on the Sundance channel.


----------



## froggy

Grand Torino was good


----------



## froggy

The Good, The Bad & The Ugly SoundTrack - Ecstasy…:


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> Grand Torino was good



Meh.  I wasn't that impressed.  What's so great about a cranky old man?


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Torino was good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.  I wasn't that impressed.  What's so great about a cranky old man?
Click to expand...

Get off my lawn


----------



## Bonzi

NYcarbineer said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glory
> 
> (why is this in the TV forum?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glory is on TV practically every day now, it seems.
> 
> I have to say I found Matthew Broderick's performance rather stilted.  (hey I finally got using that word somewhere off my bucket list!)
Click to expand...


I agree.  Everyone else was great though....


----------



## NYcarbineer

ChrisL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Dirty Harry and the Clint westerns.  My favorite Clint western is The Good, The Bad and the Ugly probably followed by the Outlaw Josie Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> Play Misty for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not a western.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding?  It's set in Carmel-by-the-Sea, California.  How much more western can you get?  lol


----------



## Bonzi

My favorite western type movie is probably *Tombstone*

I'm not much on westerns...


----------



## boedicca

Really?  I love old westerns...especially John Wayne ones.


----------



## rightwinger

Bonzi said:


> My favorite western type movie is probably *Tombstone*
> 
> I'm not much on westerns...


Try Destry Rides Again


----------



## froggy

James Stewart.  Glen Ford. Or Alan Lads in Shane


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite western type movie is probably *Tombstone*
> 
> I'm not much on westerns...
> 
> 
> 
> Try Destry Rides Again
Click to expand...


No . . . The Good, The Bad and the Ugly.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite western type movie is probably *Tombstone*
> 
> I'm not much on westerns...
> 
> 
> 
> Try Destry Rides Again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No . . . The Good, The Bad and the Ugly.
Click to expand...


Blondie!


----------



## froggy

Glenn Ford


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite western type movie is probably *Tombstone*
> 
> I'm not much on westerns...
> 
> 
> 
> Try Destry Rides Again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No . . . The Good, The Bad and the Ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blondie!
Click to expand...


My favorite part was just on . . . "when you have to shoot, shoot . . . don't talk."  Lol.  Classic.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The best so-called spaghetti western that most people have never seen is 'Fistful of Dynamite'.  James Coburn and Rod Steiger.


----------



## froggy

Day of the Outlaw 1959 Full Length Western Movie:


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## froggy

They Call Me Trinity (1970): 
All of the Trinitys


----------



## ChrisL

Tuco!


----------



## froggy

The Master Gunfighter 1975:


----------



## froggy

Heaven's Gate: Roller Skate Dance: 
This one a Great one


----------



## ChrisL

3:10 to Yuma.  (with Christian Bale )


----------



## froggy

Mackenna's Gold: Canyon of Gold:  gold



Or this. Even got Julie Newmar catwoman in it.


----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> 3:10 to Yuma.  (with Christian Bale )


No the orignal one with Glenn Ford


----------



## froggy

Once upon a time in the west.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Paper Moon


----------



## froggy

Another Great one

CHINA 9 LIBERTY 37 (1978) JENNY AGUTTER - Full Mo…:


----------



## froggy

Comedy westerns.
A million ways to die in the west.

Blazing saddles

City slickers


----------



## Bonzi

I love the line in Josey Wales:

"dying ain't much of a living"


----------



## Vandalshandle

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Paint your Wagon

Apollo 13.

Sunset Boulevard

Network

The Hustler

The Manchurian Candidate (original)


----------



## froggy

Unforgiven (9/10) Movie CLIP - I'm Here to Kill Y…:


----------



## froggy

Little Big Man Western Adventure Movie 1970  Dust…:


----------



## froggy

No Country for Old Men Trailer [HD]:


----------



## MaryL

I paid $6.50 to watch a movie with no conclusion, no ending. Other wise,  typical Hollywood artifice. They yank the carpet from under your feet. No ending. I am talking about "No country for old men". Second worst movie I ever paid to endure. I like the Coen brothers flicks. I would ask David and Ethan: Don't pull that cheap stunt again. At least the "Crying game" you came away with a something other than emptiness.


----------



## MaryL

The best Coen bro. movie was, so far, "Raising Arizona " It concluded with an ending that made sense!


----------



## ChrisL

MaryL said:


> I paid $6.50 to watch a movie with no conclusion, no ending. Other wise,  typical Hollywood artifice. They yank the carpet from under your feet. No ending. I am talking about "No country for old men". Second worst movie I ever paid to endure. I like the Coen brothers flicks. I would ask David and Ethan: Don't pull that cheap stunt again. At least the "Crying game" you came away with a something other than emptiness.



Totally.  That movie could have been good if it had an ending.  I was really disappointed that I wasted all that time watching the movie (over 2 HOURS), and it left me hanging like that.


----------



## MaryL

I like to mention a Japanese animated film. "Princess Monokoke". By noted animator  Hayao Miyazaki. A moving and beautiful film.


----------



## ChrisL

Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## sealybobo

froggy said:


> just watched Four Brothers with Mark Wahlberg


Someone told me to watch Bring me the head of Alfredo Garcia and I wanted to pass on the recommendation.


----------



## froggy

sealybobo said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just watched Four Brothers with Mark Wahlberg
> 
> 
> 
> Someone told me to watch Bring me the head of Alfredo Garcia and I wanted to pass on the recommendation.
Click to expand...

Did You watch it


----------



## sealybobo

froggy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just watched Four Brothers with Mark Wahlberg
> 
> 
> 
> Someone told me to watch Bring me the head of Alfredo Garcia and I wanted to pass on the recommendation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did You watch it
Click to expand...

Yes. I loved it!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Footloose.Original with Kevin Bacon. New version is shit.Hard to believe people did that piece of crap.should have been called CRAPloose.

those people should be jailed for making that movie.

they are about to ruin the classic Dirty Dancing as well with another remake. You just cant duplicate Patrick Swayze. Hollywood clearly has run out of ideas.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

my2¢ said:


> Some may remember this movie as the one in which throughout Humphrey Bogart is playing with his balls.
> 
> ​


oh yeah,awesome flick.


----------



## Nosmo King

9/11 inside job said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some may remember this movie as the one in which throughout Humphrey Bogart is playing with his balls.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah,awesome flick.
Click to expand...

If you have the chance watch Caine Mutiny and In a Lonely Place back to back.  Those are two great performances by Bogart.  He cracks up in both films, but he cracks up the way his character would , not as Bogart sees a mental breakdown.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> Footloose.Original with Kevin Bacon. New version is shit.Hard to believe people did that piece of crap.should have been called CRAPloose.
> 
> those people should be jailed for making that movie.
> 
> they are about to ruin the classic Dirty Dancing as well with another remake. You just cant duplicate Patrick Swayze. Hollywood clearly has run out of ideas.


God you're gay.  LOL.

I didn't love the new Point Break.  I thought it'd be better than the original with Keenu Reeves, Gary Busey & Swayze but it wasn't.  The story line/plot sucked in the new one.  But I loved the original.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great movies of the 1970s
> 
> The French Connection
> 
> All the President's Men
> 
> Coal Miner's Daughter
> 
> Of course both The Godfather and The Godfather part II
> 
> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
> 
> Deliverance
> 
> Young Frankenstein
> 
> The Deer hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars
> Jaws
> Rocky
> One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd take Jaws, Star Wars and Rocky off the list of 'great movies' as they are blockbusters intent on making cash and merchandise instead of truly great movies.
> 
> Especially Star Wars.  By the time it was released in 1977, I had seen Midnight Cowboy, The Godfathers and One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest (truly great films).  Star Wars was marketed as a kid's movie.
> 
> I do remember Star Wars as the first time I was called 'sir'!  Context is important here.  I was a sophomore in college and drunk as about seven skunks.  "Sir, I must insist you leave the theater"
> 
> It was still a 'sir'!
Click to expand...


very good point. Had Lucas just left it alone with just the original classic Star Wars trilogy,it could be added there but he got greedy and and got away from what made the first two star wars films great."sadly A NEW HOPE AND EMPIRE STRIKES BACK are in a class by themselves in the star wars films."

He got greedy from what made those two films great which was great acting with the special effects playing backseat to those two  films.He made sure the acting was just  as great as the special effects were.

Starting with Jedi,that dissapeared with him only being concerned about special effects and yeah with Rocky, Stallone got greedy,he should have just left it as a trilogy and stopped there but he got greedy for the big bucks and stopped caring about good story telling starting with Rocky 4 only concerned about making money. Rocky 3 was the PERFECT way to end it all with him and Appollo going around in circles sparring with each other.that was the perefect way to go out and end it all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Footloose.Original with Kevin Bacon. New version is shit.Hard to believe people did that piece of crap.should have been called CRAPloose.
> 
> those people should be jailed for making that movie.
> 
> they are about to ruin the classic Dirty Dancing as well with another remake. You just cant duplicate Patrick Swayze. Hollywood clearly has run out of ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> God you're gay.  LOL.
> 
> I didn't love the new Point Break.  I thought it'd be better than the original with Keenu Reeves, Gary Busey & Swayze but it wasn't.  The story line/plot sucked in the new one.  But I loved the original.
Click to expand...


remakes are always bad ideas,they never stand up to the originals. it so much fucking pisses me off they shit on the great filmmaking crew of Footloose with Craploose. 

Another one that angers me as much as CRAP FIVE O  same as how kevin bacon is the one and only Ren Mccormick,Jack Lord is the one and only Steve Mcgarret.there is no other.

same with The Hulk movies.I just wish hollywood had left them alone and not made any because Bill Bixby is the one and only doctor banner for me,there is no other alive. No other actor out there can come close to making you feel sympathy for the character the way you did for Bixbys Banner. 

He made you really care about his character and feel sorry for him what he was going through. None of the move actors were able to make me feel sorry for their character.Bixby just had a magical touch with it.He was born for that role.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Footloose.Original with Kevin Bacon. New version is shit.Hard to believe people did that piece of crap.should have been called CRAPloose.
> 
> those people should be jailed for making that movie.
> 
> they are about to ruin the classic Dirty Dancing as well with another remake. You just cant duplicate Patrick Swayze. Hollywood clearly has run out of ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> God you're gay.  LOL.
> 
> I didn't love the new Point Break.  I thought it'd be better than the original with Keenu Reeves, Gary Busey & Swayze but it wasn't.  The story line/plot sucked in the new one.  But I loved the original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> remakes are always bad ideas,they never stand up to the originals. it so much fucking pisses me off they shit on the great filmmaking crew of Footloose with Craploose.
> 
> Another one that angers me as much as CRAP FIVE O  same as how kevin bacon is the one and only Ren Mccormick,Jack Lord is the one and only Steve Mcgarret.there is no other.
> 
> same with The Hulk movies.I just wish hollywood had left them alone and not made any because Bill Bixby is the one and only doctor banner for me,there is no other alive. No other actor out there can come close to making you feel sympathy for the character the way you did for Bixbys Banner.
> 
> He made you really care about his character and feel sorry for him what he was going through. None of the move actors were able to make me feel sorry for their character.Bixby just had a magical touch with it.He was born for that role.
Click to expand...

I watch the old hulks now. Too slow. Less bill more hulk.

King Kong's keep getting better.

Was there a Titanic before Leonardo's?


----------



## Nosmo King

9/11 inside job said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great movies of the 1970s
> 
> The French Connection
> 
> All the President's Men
> 
> Coal Miner's Daughter
> 
> Of course both The Godfather and The Godfather part II
> 
> Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
> 
> Deliverance
> 
> Young Frankenstein
> 
> The Deer hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars
> Jaws
> Rocky
> One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd take Jaws, Star Wars and Rocky off the list of 'great movies' as they are blockbusters intent on making cash and merchandise instead of truly great movies.
> 
> Especially Star Wars.  By the time it was released in 1977, I had seen Midnight Cowboy, The Godfathers and One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest (truly great films).  Star Wars was marketed as a kid's movie.
> 
> I do remember Star Wars as the first time I was called 'sir'!  Context is important here.  I was a sophomore in college and drunk as about seven skunks.  "Sir, I must insist you leave the theater"
> 
> It was still a 'sir'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> very good point. Had Lucas just left it alone with just the original classic Star Wars trilogy,it could be added there but he got greedy and and got away from what made the first two star wars films great."sadly A NEW HOPE AND EMPIRE STRIKES BACK are in a class by themselves in the star wars films."
> 
> He got greedy from what made those two films great which was great acting with the special effects playing backseat to those two  films.He made sure the acting was just  as great as the special effects were.
> 
> Starting with Jedi,that dissapeared with him only being concerned about special effects and yeah with Rocky, Stallone got greedy,he should have just left it as a trilogy and stopped there but he got greedy for the big bucks and stopped caring about good story telling starting with Rocky 4 only concerned about making money. Rocky 3 was the PERFECT way to end it all with him and Appollo going around in circles sparring with each other.that was the perefect way to go out and end it all.
Click to expand...

Back in the mid seventies newspapers began running how much box office was made by the blockbuster movies.  They seemed to ignore the critics and focused on the cash.

And what made that trend so disturbing was rhe great quality of films in the 70s.  A film like Harold and Maude could get steam rolled by a blockbuster like Jaws.  All the ink concentrated on the money makers and forgot the quality films.

It's odd, but in my humble opinion, great films seem to happen in odd numbered decades.  The 1930s gave us Gone with the Wind, the Wizard of Oz, all the great Capra films, Stagecoach, Wuthering Heights and on and on.

The 1950s gave us On the Waterfront, all about Eve, Streetcar named Desire, Giant, A Place in the Sun and on and on.

The 1970s gave us the Godfather and the Godfather part 2, Apocalypse Now, Being There and Harold and Maude from Hal Ashby.


----------



## my2¢

An old guy movie I really enjoyed on Amazon Prime recently......fun to watch, great trailer: Hell Drivers (1957) from England

​


----------



## sealybobo

my2¢ said:


> An old guy movie I really enjoyed on Amazon Prime recently......fun to watch, great trailer: Hell Drivers (1957) from England
> 
> ​


I'm watching hang em high. Clint eastwood


----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Mr. H.

Lost in Translation.

Lost in Translation (2003) - IMDb

It will rip your fucking heart out and leave it hanging.


----------



## Bonzi




----------

